# Mac OS X et X11



## gdht (9 Décembre 2005)

Sous X11, j'utilise des programmes qui ont été développés en «4gl 'Informix' ».
Ces programmes utilisent les touches de fonctions MajF9, MajF10, MajF11, MajF12.
Je ne sais pas comment générer  sous X11 ces raccourcis claviers qui sont gérés par l'OS X. 

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2005)

Là, je crains que ce ne soit pas très simple ...
Peut-être faut-il déjà désactiver ces raccourcis claviers au niveau système (dans Préférences/Clavier ...) ou au moins pour l'application X11, de sorte que les codes claviers soient directement passés aux applications X11.
Ensuite, si ça ne marche pas, modifier le 'mapping' du clavier pour X11. Soit en dégottant le fichier de configuration idoine, soit en 're-mappant' le clavier à l'aide de la commande 
	
	



```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xmodmap
```

Mais c'est un peu _tricky_


----------



## gdht (12 Décembre 2005)

Merci, mais la réponse est au niveau du dashboard dans lequel on peut aussi
configurer ou démettre des touches de fonction.


----------



## bompi (12 Décembre 2005)

Dashboard et X11, je ne vois pas trop ... :rateau:


----------

